# New here. Need advice.



## AmandaLB (May 13, 2017)

Sorry for bothering you all


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It looks like what happened is that she took the time to write out a post about something that was hard to write about, and she got no responses. Petty sad really.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

AmandaLB said:


> Sorry for bothering you all


I read your post. Believe me you were not bothering anyone.


You have a real problem. I can understand why you want to end this marriage.

Have you ever thought about just going and talking to his mother to find out what it is that he is keeping from you?


----------

